# Floyd Mayweather v Conor McGregor: Official Fight Card Discussion Thread



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*Main Card*

Floyd Mayweather Jr. (-450) vs. Conor McGregor (+325), super welterweight
Badou Jack (-450) vs. Nathan Cleverly (+325), light heavyweight
Gervonta Davis (-5000) vs. Francisco Fonseca (+1400), junior lightweight
Andrew Tabiti (-300) vs. Steve Cunningham (+230), cruiserweight

*Undercard *

Yordenis Ugas (-190) vs. Thomas Dulorme (+155), welterweight 
Juan Heraldez (+180) vs. Jose Miguel Borrego (-230), junior welterweight
Kevin Newman vs. Antonio Hernandez, super middleweight 
Savannah Marshall vs. Sydney LeBlanc, super middleweight​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901215893086027777


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm fookin PUMPED!! Seriously, I can't believe it's fight day.. well techinally, for me, not yet, I was planning on going to bet a bit earlier and wake up midnight (main event starts at 6am and I usually wake up around 7-8), but I'll probably won't be able to sleep. :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm fookin PUMPED!! Seriously, I can't believe it's fight day.. well techinally, for me, not yet, I was planning on going to bet a bit earlier and wake up midnight (main event starts at 6am and I usually wake up around 7-8), but I'll probably won't be able to sleep. :laugh:


Theres definitely big fight feel in the air.

Got no interest in staying up for it though. I'll probably catch up with it tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This made me proper laugh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901207382902099969


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I know literally two people on the whole card. Still, it should be an interesting fight.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

M.C said:


> I know literally two people on the whole card. Still, it should be an interesting fight.


LOL, first thing that came to my mind when read this "I wonder which two"... but yeah, turns out I also only know two. :laugh:


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

So at -400 to -375 it seems pointless to bet on FMJ. Even though I think Floyd wins inside 10 or takes it to a decision, wouldn't it be dumb to not throw at least $50 on Conor at +300? I've wasted more on a scratch off ticket.


----------



## FastestHandsInT (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice card I'm betting on McGregor.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> So at -400 to -375 it seems pointless to bet on FMJ. Even though I think Floyd wins inside 10 or takes it to a decision, wouldn't it be dumb to not throw at least $50 on Conor at +300? I've wasted more on a scratch off ticket.


-375 pointless to bet on FMJ? As far as I know, the boxing analysts are drooling from that line. 

If anything, +300 for Conor seems pointless to me know, since I had the chance to get him for +1600. :/


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Leed said:


> -375 pointless to bet on FMJ? As far as I know, the boxing analysts are drooling from that line.
> 
> If anything, +300 for Conor seems pointless to me know, since I had the chance to get him for +1600. :/


 At -375 you make like $20 lol. And yea, I knew I should've thrown a hundo on Conor before the fight was even official. My heart was telling me to. Conor and the UFC did a good job making Conor look good. The whole thing with Paulie seems to have closed the gap. I know Paulie was paid to be a punching bag but seeing him looking like racoon def made me second guess everything.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> At -375 you make like $20 lol. And yea, I knew I should've thrown a hundo on Conor before the fight was even official. My heart was telling me to. Conor and the UFC did a good job making Conor look good. The whole thing with Paulie seems to have closed the gap. I know Paulie was paid to be a punching bag but seeing him looking like racoon def made me second guess everything.


Yeah, but since Conor won't get hit, you can bet your house on it! :wink03:

I wouldn't say the Conor and UFC, did you check those Showtime All Access episodes? It's quite obvious Floyd is trying to even out the odds, if you didn't know shit at all and those episodes were the first thing you see, you'd probably think this is Floyd's toughest fight lol


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't wait. I haven't been this excited for a fight in a while. I still think Floyd wins decisively. But damn..... what if Conor pulls it off right?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Leed said:


> Yeah, but since Conor won't get hit, you can bet your house on it! :wink03:
> 
> I wouldn't say the Conor and UFC, did you check those Showtime All Access episodes? It's quite obvious Floyd is trying to even out the odds, if you didn't know shit at all and those episodes were the first thing you see, you'd probably think this is Floyd's toughest fight lol


True. I have a lot of non fight fan friends tuning in and they've asked me stuff like, "Have you seen Floyd roller skating,eating Burger King and he's always at his strip club? He's not even training." LMAO!!! Fools they are. FMJ was just trying to throw off the casual fan and advertise his club that nobody knew existed. Meanwhile he shows up to the weigh ins heavier than normal and shreded AF.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> True. I have a lot of non fight fan friends tuning in and they've asked me stuff like, "Have you seen Floyd roller skating,eating Burger King and he's always at his strip club? He's not even training." LMAO!!! Fools they are. FMJ was just trying to throw off the casual fan and advertise his club that nobody knew existed. Meanwhile he shows up to the weigh ins heavier than normal and shreded AF.


I've heard from boxing fans that Floyd is usually like this in the hype videos though, supposedly not training too much and all that shit, and when the cameras are off, he goes home and does 4 hardcore hours at the gym.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Welp, here we are the day of, and I still haven't backed up the truck on Mayweather. Should be easy money, and I found a -333 line still available as of right now which is quite a bit lower than what I'm seeing on other sites and especially in vegas where he's climbed to -550 or -600 in spots.

My issue is I still want to root for the unthinkable so I just made a bunch of prop/silly bets instead.

Currently on it not going to decision - got -237 for 5units
Floyd to get knocked down but still win the fight at +600 1u
Conor rds 1-3 win +600. lol, this is a brutal line, but I'm a muppet
Floyd to win in rd 5 specifically +1400 for lunch money
And under 5.0M ppv buys at +205 for 2u


GOOOOO CONOR.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be watching my first boxing match in a long time (didn't say card on purpose) and pulling for a big underdog.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I'll be watching my first boxing match in a long time (didn't say card on purpose) and pulling for a big underdog.


My last boxing match was Rocky vs Ivan Drago.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I'll be watching my first boxing match in a long time (didn't say card on purpose) and pulling for a big underdog.


Whats that you say, you'll be pulling a big undedog?













I hear this could be Mayweathers 'hardest fight' and he needs to be careful he doesn't get knocked 'stiff' because the winner may well have a statue 'erected' in their honour.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901215893086027777




I'm legendarily tone deaf.

The melody of the song they're singing sounds very similar to this to me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I see what he did there ^


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> I'm legendarily tone deaf.
> 
> The melody of the song they're singing sounds very similar to this to me.


Well your in good company because I'm shit at stuff like this. But I think they are singing "Stand up for the boys in green".

Not seen at fight atmosphere like this since Hatton v Mayweather


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Might as well post it here too. One more time for fun guys!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy shit boxing is boring. I can't even watch these other fights, it's so damn slow and uneventful. Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'd love a takedown right now. At least then something would happen.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

M.C said:


> Holy shit boxing is boring. I can't even watch these other fights, it's so damn slow and uneventful. Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'd love a takedown right now. At least then something would happen.


can't get into it either...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice first round by McGregor.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Conor doing really well. He's won at least 3 rounds, maybe 4 (3 officially). Most people didn't think he could take any rounds, so he's already doing better than many thought.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

the 9th starting to look like the beginning of the end for McGregor


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Dissapointed, but holy **** I was sweating balls. I have to say Im quite proud of our boy. Loved the show of respect for both.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Of course Conor slows down after 25 minutes in a UFC fight, who wouldn't it's over then?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Leed said:


> Dissapointed, but holy **** I was sweating balls. I have to say Im quite proud of our boy. Loved the show of respect for both.


man, what a fight ! I wasn't expecting that

what an amazing last fight and statement from mayweather

and also what a statement from mcgregor, in mid career, take on such a challenge, everybody thought he would embarass himself, but man, he made the MMA fans proud

talent and heart

can't wait to see his new boxing skills in the UFC


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

By far the best fight on the card. That was actually entertaining. Conor won 3-4 rounds which was impressive in and of itself. I figured he'd lose, but he actually did better than I thought. I thought he'd make it "interesting" for the first 2-3 rounds, not WIN them. So, there's that. 

All in all, that was enjoyable.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Second time Conor looses. Second time I feel like I was the one who lost. And it's the guy who just took a beating making me feel better about it. :laugh: Man love his attitide, a true champ, who can take the loss like a man.

Cant wait to see him in the ufc again!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Thought McGregor might go the distance. Almost did. Glad I didn't bet that way.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Conor officially won rounds 1,2,3,8. So he won 4 rounds out of 5 that were fought. That's pretty damn impressive against one of if not the best boxer of all time. Yeah, 2 years out and 40, but hell, Randy was 44 and still dominating. Floyd is a super in shape, strong 40. I don't know, I'm just impressed. I thought he would win MAYBE the first round, and make the next one or two "interesting". Straight up winning the first 3 and the 8th in his very first boxing match ever is pretty nuts.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

What a show. Conor couldn't give us the KO of the century, but man did he ever compete. It's disappointing he does seem to hit a wall and it's quite obvious. I made some money betting rd 10 specifically at +187 after the 9th ended. That seemed academic.

My friend bet $700 on mayweather never knocking down conor at +140. lol. He won...someway, somehow. He can thank Byrd and the ropes. haha.

Proud of Conor, I can't be upset, I got to enjoy Conor's early moments without sweating having 4 figures on Mayweather, and still made some small plays making it more exciting.

I'm happy with it all things considered. No weird ending, no rematch - back to MMA.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm no expert or whatever, but to me, it seemed, the sheer output of Floyd's combos did a great job of disturbing Conor's rhythm, towards the end, he just couldn't catch a break

What was interesting to see, was actually how MMA based striking and boxing were different, and that yes, while both are fight sports, they are very different in essence and the transition isn't easy one way or the other.

Conor was throwing precise and well thought out 2 or 3 punches combos, while Floyd was unleashing many more punches one after the other, forcing Conor to back up and constantly try to reset at a pace where he could implement his strikes from.

Maybe experience was what gave Floyd the edge, and after this fight, I have newfound respect for mayweather and the art of boxing, this was truly impressive from his part and also historic.

Conor will have other opportunities to make history (even tho this event will be talked about for a long time) and many years left in his career.

And it was a perfect fairytale ending for Mayweather


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

boatoar said:


> What a show. Conor couldn't give us the KO of the century, but man did he ever compete. It's disappointing he does seem to hit a wall and it's quite obvious. I made some money betting rd 10 specifically at +187 after the 9th ended. That seemed academic.
> 
> My friend bet $700 on mayweather never knocking down conor at +140. lol. He won...someway, somehow. He can thank Byrd and the ropes. haha.
> 
> ...



As a fan it's definitely frustrating that he does seem to gas quite obviously, because you can clearly see he thinks he's in there, because he's not keeping his hands up and trying to weave and dodge, but the fooker is just too gassed to do it and seemingly slows down, as if he got rocked. It's weird..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it was the pacing too. 3 minute rounds and lots of volume. As Floyd said in the interview, MMA guys are used to going HARD for 25 minutes, where as boxers pace to go 36. It's just different and the first time Conor has ever done it.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> As a fan it's definitely frustrating that he does seem to gas quite obviously, because you can clearly see he thinks he's in there, because he's not keeping his hands up and trying to weave and dodge, but the fooker is just too gassed to do it and seemingly slows down, as if he got rocked. It's weird..


He got that look in his face like in the first Diaz fight, and I knew it was a matter of time. I think it was round 5 or 6 that I made the 10-12th round ending bet. I knew it may take 3-4 rds for Floyd to pounce, but he'd do so methodically and he did. 

It's too bad, cause that's when the fight was over for me. Conor had a few more spurts at the beginning of a few rds, but he was essentially fighting on instinct and pride at that point. His shots weren't that hard.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

boatoar said:


> He got that look in his face like in the first Diaz fight, and I knew it was a matter of time. I think it was round 5 or 6 that I made the 10-12th round ending bet. I knew it may take 3-4 rds for Floyd to pounce, but he'd do so methodically and he did.
> 
> It's too bad, cause that's when the fight was over for me. Conor had a few more spurts at the beginning of a few rds, but he was essentially fighting on instinct and pride at that point. His shots weren't that hard.



Yeah, same here, though, round 8 gave me a glimpse of hope lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

There's this:




> Conor McGregor landed a higher percentage against Floyd Mayweather (25.8%) than Canelo Alvarez did (22.2%) & Oscar De La Hoya (20.8%) did.


I don't know how accurate that is (don't know the percentages), and Floyd was a bit less defensive this fight than he was in those fights (from what I am told), but that's still pretty impressive. Conor certainly landed and did his thing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mcgregor certainly did himself proud, he won 3, maybe 4 rounds... not against some scrub, against one of the best ever, in his first boxing match... anyone shitting on his performance is clueless.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Mcgregor certainly did himself proud, he won 3, maybe 4 rounds... not against some scrub, against one of the best ever, in his first boxing match... anyone shitting on his performance is clueless.


Not sure if there's too much shitting going on right now. I haven't checked what the pros and purists think about this, but many of the boxing fans it seems gained respect for Conor and thought he did a lot better then expected.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

boatoar said:


> What a show. Conor couldn't give us the KO of the century, but man did he ever compete. It's disappointing he does seem to hit a wall and it's quite obvious. .....


That's the biggest disappointment for me. Not sure if that's something he can fixed, and there's no boxing career if it's not fixed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad the fight is over and no more boxing to watch as an mma fan so bring back the UFC events next weekend.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Just like I said. Conor had nothing more than a puncher's chance.

To be surprised that he hanged in there is doing him a disservice though. The guy is a striker.

But Floyd is the superior boxer and the result (win), while expected was very surprising (form). I thought it would end in a decision. Did not expect Floyd to TKO him.



dudeabides said:


> I'm glad the fight is over and no more boxing to watch as an mma fan so bring back the UFC events next weekend.


Also, this.

Enough with this half-sport nonsense.

Back to real fighting.

Conor vs Ferguson. Go.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Leed said:


> Not sure if there's too much shitting going on right now. I haven't checked what the pros and purists think about this, but many of the boxing fans it seems gained respect for Conor and thought he did a lot better then expected.


Well, apart from Jose Aldo :laugh:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901697520082059264


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I must admit, Conor did a lot better than I thought he would and this performance has probably even raised his stock a little.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Great fight, stopped too early though and boxing didn't cover itself in glory. Ref only spoke at Conor explaining the rules which seemed to set up a bias straight away, was very weird indeed. 
Since when do ref's stop fights before a guy gets knocked down in boxing? Can't recall too many of those. Suddenly a guy takes a few punches and the fight is stopped? Nonsense. Probably Floyd would have taken him out but as Conor said, let him take him out. It was hardly a one sided beating over multiple rounds with the referee applying mercy to get him out of there. 

But saying all that, I had Conor 5-4 ahead and he probably would have lost 10,11 and 12, but then you see one judges score card who had Floyd 8-1 ahead! I mean thats a guy with a pre determined view judging a fight which kind of makes a mockery of the sport. Floyd threw only a handful of punches in R2 and R3, where as he was getting caught with jabs, and various other shots. It seems like 1 hard body shot, is better then 10 clean jabs and various other punches. If you have judges like that in a sport, its not even a sport, its a rigged game like your fighting deep in the Soviet Union or something. 

These I think are some of the reasons boxing is a shambles these days and nobody really gives a F about it, and nobody knew a single fighter on the undercard. The top fighters in the world can't break 200,000 PPV. And I think now boxing is going to back to decline, and hope to God Conor doesn't go fighting that clown Falli and stay in that world of corruption and snakes and go down with boxing. 

I think Conor's coaches let him down a little bit in terms of defensive boxing. It seemed he had no clue how to clinch for boxing and fight on the inside and get his bearings. He was clinching MMA style and getting separate immediately because of that, and then he was trying to get space to punch. He should of been tying up hands in close and grinding to try and stay alive in round 10. 
But at the same time he did have a great gameplan, and he fought very well so I guess you can't have it all. And maybe with a proper boxing coach he may not have done so well. 

But overall you have to give it to Floyd. Perfect gameplan, perfect tactics to win the fight, executed to perfection. He really showed his true skill in those last two rounds and was ferocious which I can never remember him being.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Went pretty much as I expected... although I thought it would go the distance.

Floyd ate everything Conor threw at him without flinching at all, like it was nothing. When those body shots started flowing in round 4, it was game over for Conor.

All in all, I cant help but feel a little disappointed that it was so easy for Mayweather.

I'm looking forward to Conor coming back to MMA. This camp would have really tuned up his boxing skills. His MMA boxing was already great, so its quite exciting to think how he will look now.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I reckon one business we won't be hearing too much more about is the "Conor McGregor Fitness program"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just watched it again. I wish I hadn't.

La Hoya got it spot on: Conor didn't land a single meaningful punch. I really don't enjoy saying that.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Incredible performance from Conor McGregor.

Just to reflect: *Aug. 26, the night a 0-0 boxer landed more punches than Manny Pacquaio against arguably the greatest defensive boxer of all time.*

In what universe does that happen? My dad, who is a boxing purist, was in a state of shock when McGregor started landing punches in the early rounds.

I expected Mayweather to slip and counter every punch McGregor threw. That certainly wasn't the case.

He did himself and MMA proud last night and put up a better showing than most world class boxers.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I only got pissed I am travelling and I have paid 100 fvcking bucks to watch this fight live via Fight Pass and the site... collapsed. Damn. Thousand of people who bought the PPV couldn't watch it live and now are fighting for a refund.

I got to watch the fight 1 hour later though and I am gladly surprised it wasn't a freak show at all.
Mayweather actually needed a game plan to beat Conor and I am glad he used it and came for the win. I disagreed with the stoppage too. Never knew that was a thing in boxing, to stop the fight while one is still conscious and standing, well, long time I don't watch boxing anyway. But maybe they are being more careful now with all these brain damage issues caused by the bigger gloves.

Well, Conor is a phenomenal striker, that is a common place, and he did a great job against the best boxer around. I wonder how that fight would go if Conor decided to lay more back in his Karate stance and attack more from the outside and forcing Mayweather to commit more and work his counters. Even though he did not, Mayweather pointed out how odd it was to deal with Conor angles. It is challenging for the boxing champion also to face an elite striker from a completely different discipline and style.

Nice fight. Now just go back to UFC and defend your freaking belt, dammit.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I disagreed with the stoppage too. Never knew that was a thing in boxing, to stop the fight while one is still conscious and standing, well, long time I don't watch boxing anyway. But maybe they are being more careful now with all these brain damage issues caused by the bigger gloves.


It's because it was literally an exhibition match. With Conor having 0 pro fights and there being no title on the line there was no need for Conor to get KO'd. They do theis with "amateurs" all the time in boxing to preserve their career. I've watched rd 10, 20 times now and the Robert Byrd made the right call. Conor ate at least 10 hard shots and was being chased from rope to rope not defending at all. He if anything, could've let Conor eat one more shot cause Floyd missed his last punch but I think he'd already seen enough. Hopefully now we'll see Conor back on the NYE card.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Incredible performance from Conor McGregor.
> 
> Just to reflect: *Aug. 26, the night a 0-0 boxer landed more punches than Manny Pacquaio against arguably the greatest defensive boxer of all time.*
> 
> ...


He landed more because Floyd didn't give a shit. He gave Conor nowhere near the respect hes given his previous opponents. It was clear within the first minute that Conor couldn't hurt him at all.

After round 2 when Mayweather went to his corner, his face said it all. He had just weathered the absolute best his opponent could muster, and he hadn't even warmed up yet.

Conor wont take any pride from that. He wont say it in public, but he knows he was toyed with.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> He landed more because Floyd didn't give a shit. He gave Conor nowhere near the respect hes given his previous opponents. It was clear within the first minute that Conor couldn't hurt him at all.
> 
> After round 2 when Mayweather went to his corner, his face said it all. He had just weathered the absolute best his opponent could muster, and he hadn't even warmed up yet.
> 
> Conor wont take any pride from that. He wont say it in public, but he knows he was toyed with.


I don't think so at all. I watched the US commentary, they all had him winning the first 3 rounds. Even Falli his mortal enemy. He landed a good uppercut in the fight which moots De La Hoyas point, maybe it wasn't fight changing but it was a good shot. He landed good shots to the body too, and snapped his head back with multiple jabs. Maybe not enough on them, but he landed shots on the guy who the boxing community said he wouldn't land a glove on. He hit him over 100 times. 
The reason Conor gassed was that he throws hard power shots aside from the jabbing we saw even if it doesn't look like it, and he said in the post fight presser he knows he hurt him with a few shots but Floyd never showed it, and again complimented his composure on that. I watched that fight with a clear head this morning after downloading it. I had only two small bets on either fighter to win by KO in R1. Conor won the first few rounds, one judge gave him 4 rounds. He got 4 rounds against the best boxer on the planet on his pro debut. The first 3 rounds everyone was shocked that he was winning them fairly easily. As Conor said Floyd had to try three different strategies to work him out and the last one did, in Round 10. 
He landed more shots on Floyd then Pacquiao, and he's not going to take any pride in that? Winning 4 rounds against TBE? Your avin a laugh mate!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> He landed more shots on Floyd then Pacquiao, and he's not going to take any pride in that? Winning 4 rounds against TBE? Your avin a laugh mate!


Only because Floyd let him. If you want to believe Floyd fought Conor with maximum respect, that's your choice. I saw a master playing around and having fun with a novice. It felt to me like he carried the fight, but could have ended it *far* earlier.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Only because Floyd let him. If you want to believe Floyd fought Conor with maximum respect, that's your choice. I saw a master playing around and having fun with a novice. It felt to me like he carried the fight, but could have ended it *far* earlier.


I can see why you think that but I can't agree. The way the fight played out was exactly how Floyd planned it but like he said a few rounds more because Conor was better then he thought. 
Floyd could not do what he did in R9 and 10 in the early rounds because Conor had to much power then, and it would be far too risky a strategy to go balls to the wall against a fresh guy without KO power. It wasn't about toying with Conor it was about wearing him out. It took longer then he thought and he took more shots then he thought to get to the wearing out point, and I believe not only did he earn Floyds respect as a fighter but the boxing communities as well. I haven't seen any of them saying Floyd toyed with him. I think your over estimating him and underestimating Conor. The gameplan was executed perfectly by him, but losing 3-4 rounds of a fight is not toying with someone. He has too much to lose to do that and risk not getting a finish and losing on the cards.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Watching this fight disgusted me.

It came down to cardio like I thought it would.

Conor's cardio is shit because he does drugs (and whatever else) and abuses his body.

40 year old Floyd had the superior stamina cuz he's drug free.

That's what decided the fight and its pathetic.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> Watching this fight disgusted me.
> 
> It came down to cardio like I thought it would.
> 
> ...


What drugs weed? Or your saying coke, or alcohol or what? Weed we already know doesn't do anything as proven by half the UFC roster and two of its most famous fighters, coke if he was on that it would be known around ireland, because thats where he goes out and there has never been anyone dropping the rumor here that he's on coke. Aside from that we saw Jon Jones go 5 rounds with gus the week after doing coke didn't we? An unbelievably hard fight in terms of cardio. He's hardly an alcoholic either, there was no signs of him drinking in this camp. 

If you think he's on steroids and your using the steroids reduces cardio nonsense again, well your on your own there. Find me one person on planet earth that agrees with you on that, and I'll attempt to take you seriously. The sports with the most steroids in history - cycling and athletics - where the first sign of steroids was in LONG distance running with east germans, and has been most prominent in the sport that takes the most cardio on planet earth with the toughest endurance event on planet earth the Tour De France.....I struggle to remain polite when you bring this up. The contrary evidence is not exactly hidden its plainly obvious throughout the sporting world. 

Boxing in case you don't realize doesn't start off at 12 rounds. Boxers who go 12 rounds have been boxing their whole life and building up to that. Amateur boxing is how many rounds at Olympic level. And what happens then when fighter turn pro? Their first 5-10 fights are 6 round fights. Then they move up to 8 round fights. Then they move up to 12 round fights. Its a gradual build up from years of getting your body used to it. Conor had 3 months to get in 12 round shape. I don't think that is possible the way he fights. I probably thought it was but he just proved it wasn't. The man was working as hard as he could to get fit for this fight with all the science in his corner at the new performance institute. 
The problem is he throws with power and puts people down thats why he gasses. Its not rocket science. If he fought pitter patter like Nate he wouldn't gas, but then he wouldn't knock people out either and he wouldn't be the star attraction that he is.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm confused here as well. Are we talking recreational drugs or PEDs? :laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Trix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901697520082059264


Only the white judge had a clue.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> He landed more because Floyd didn't give a shit. He gave Conor nowhere near the respect hes given his previous opponents. It was clear within the first minute that Conor couldn't hurt him at all.
> 
> After round 2 when Mayweather went to his corner, his face said it all. He had just weathered the absolute best his opponent could muster, and he hadn't even warmed up yet.
> 
> Conor wont take any pride from that. He wont say it in public, but he knows he was toyed with.


I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Trix said:


> Watching this fight disgusted me.
> 
> It came down to cardio like I thought it would.
> 
> ...


I know he enjoys a hard drink once in a while, but I don't know of any evidence of drugs. 

That said, it was pretty bad after the 4th round. Cardio looked like crap, but boxing is a very different race. Could have just been the transition, and not mastering the art of conservation in boxing. It's a much more patient game. 

Also wondering if Conor might have been sick. No evidence for that either, but it would explain a lot.

Too dehydrated on the weight cut might also explain, but I didn't like what I saw.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> What drugs weed? Or your saying coke, or alcohol or what? Weed we already know doesn't do anything as proven by half the UFC roster and two of its most famous fighters, coke if he was on that it would be known around ireland, because thats where he goes out and there has never been anyone dropping the rumor here that he's on coke. Aside from that we saw Jon Jones go 5 rounds with gus the week after doing coke didn't we? An unbelievably hard fight in terms of cardio. He's hardly an alcoholic either, there was no signs of him drinking in this camp.
> 
> If you think he's on steroids and your using the steroids reduces cardio nonsense again, well your on your own there. Find me one person on planet earth that agrees with you on that, and I'll attempt to take you seriously. The sports with the most steroids in history - cycling and athletics - where the first sign of steroids was in LONG distance running with east germans, and has been most prominent in the sport that takes the most cardio on planet earth with the toughest endurance event on planet earth the Tour De France.....I struggle to remain polite when you bring this up. The contrary evidence is not exactly hidden its plainly obvious throughout the sporting world.
> 
> ...


So, how do you feel having to build a wall of text to respond to a short statement against your fighter based on no hard evidence yet? Tiresome isn't it?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor isn't used to go the distance even in MMA, Floyd is used to go the distance in Boxing.
Plus, Floyd masters his power output for the fight and for the boxing gloves less efficiency, where Conor lacks this experience, thus wastes more energy than a boxer.

So, it's not simply lack of cardio from Conor, but rather a whole pack of things that worked the way Floyd knew it would. We may play the "what if" game, but that was a boxing match, not an MMA match.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems those clinches are much more energy sapping then they look. Actually maybe this strategy in the clinch by Floyd won him the fight. Was a very clever move I haven't seen before. The US commentators were screaming that he can't do that, but he could and he did!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Conor isn't used to go the distance even in MMA, Floyd is used to go the distance in Boxing.
> Plus, Floyd masters his power output for the fight and for the boxing gloves less efficiency, where Conor lacks this experience, thus wastes more energy than a boxer.
> 
> So, it's not simply lack of cardio from Conor, but rather a whole pack of things that worked the way Floyd knew it would. We may play the "what if" game, but that was a boxing match, not an MMA match.


You're probably more or less on the money, you could definitely see Floyd is a master of the game and I think it was pretty evident that Conor still doesn't really work in boxing, because in boxing it seems there are a lot of positions that are adventageous and strategy while in MMA you'd probably get killed. 

Like for example that '3rd gameplan' that Conor talked about, where Floyd just puts his hands up and walks down Conor. It's probably the stupidest thing to do in MMA, where as in boxing, you can cover most of the legal parts of your body.

Also, I thought there was more clinch work in boxing for some reason, which is quite frustrating as an MMA fan. :laugh:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> He landed more because Floyd didn't give a shit. He gave Conor nowhere near the respect hes given his previous opponents. It was clear within the first minute that Conor couldn't hurt him at all.
> 
> After round 2 when Mayweather went to his corner, his face said it all. He had just weathered the absolute best his opponent could muster, and he hadn't even warmed up yet.
> 
> Conor wont take any pride from that. He wont say it in public, but he knows he was toyed with.


The more I think about it, the truer this post rings.

Mayweather allowed Connor to take the first few rounds, as that was part of the game plan. Allowed him to fatigue himself and studied Conor's movement and attacking tactics. Once he adjusted his game plan in the later rounds his superiority was beyond evident.

Like I said in another post, I expected him to win. But Connor is a good striker. The way he dismantled him and moved forward in the later rounds with hardly any regard for Connor's attacks is not something I anticipated. The stoppage was very premature and for a sport like boxing was not warranted to avoid fighter injury. The ref should have left it go on perhaps until a bad knockdown or something. But even if it did go the distance, the result would have still been the same. 

Connor made good money and he should leave boxing at that. Focus on MMA and move on.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

https://streamable.com/3xsr0


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

What a fight. Obviously I had a long shot hope of a KO, but realistically I knew it wasn't going to happen. But holy hell, Conor did damn well until he gassed. I had easily five rounds going to him and was hoping he would survive. By the end of the 9th, I knew the TKO was only a matter of time away. His head movement was non existent. You could see it in his face. He was done.

I wish they would have given him a standing eight count or Conor would have just taken a knee. But realistically the TKO was only a matter of time.

This was the best Mayweather fight I've seen in the last five years, and probably one of the best of all time.

The way Mayweather started moving forward and walking Conor down was great. As much as I dislike him as a person, I really enjoyed seeing him adjust to Conor and press the fight. I only wonder had he done this his entire career how much more exciting he would have been.

I also had a bit of a smile knowing Conor could have literally killed Mayweather at any given point at will (even during the 10th). It just goes to show boxing is far more of a sport than MMA is.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> https://streamable.com/3xsr0


Conors video editor - he mustn't have realised the fight went out live and everyone knows the result.

:laugh: :wink03:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Spite said:


> Conors video editor - he mustn't have realised the fight went out live and everyone knows the result.
> 
> :laugh: :wink03:


LOL :laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901697520082059264


That's disgusting American boxing judges bias. I thought McGregor stands a snowball's chance in hell and would probably get KOed in the mid-rounds, but even if it was tactics and gameplan by Mayweather, how on Earth could McGregor not have won at least round 1-3. I thought he might additionally have taken 4 and 8.



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I disagreed with the stoppage too. Never knew that was a thing in boxing, to stop the fight while one is still conscious and standing, well, long time I don't watch boxing anyway. But maybe they are being more careful now with all these brain damage issues caused by the bigger gloves.





DonRifle said:


> Great fight, stopped too early though and boxing didn't cover itself in glory. Ref only spoke at Conor explaining the rules which seemed to set up a bias straight away, was very weird indeed.
> Since when do ref's stop fights before a guy gets knocked down in boxing? Can't recall too many of those. Suddenly a guy takes a few punches and the fight is stopped? Nonsense. Probably Floyd would have taken him out but as Conor said, let him take him out. It was hardly a one sided beating over multiple rounds with the referee applying mercy to get him out of there.


It would have been stopped in MMA as well (at least according to the rules). He ate shots after shots with no intelligence defense. He didn't show any head movement anymore, nor having his hands up for protection. He should have went more for the clinch or as it would have been scored a 10-8 round anyways he could at least have dropped to a knee plus touching the ground with his gloves so he would have probably gotten 15-20 seconds of recovery (with the break, 8-count and cleaning the gloves) which might have given him enough energy to make it to the end of the round.



> I think Conor's coaches let him down a little bit in terms of defensive boxing. It seemed he had no clue how to clinch for boxing and fight on the inside and get his bearings. He was clinching MMA style and getting separate immediately because of that, and then he was trying to get space to punch. He should of been tying up hands in close and grinding to try and stay alive in round 10.
> But at the same time he did have a great gameplan, and he fought very well so I guess you can't have it all. And maybe with a proper boxing coach he may not have done so well.
> 
> But overall you have to give it to Floyd. Perfect gameplan, perfect tactics to win the fight, executed to perfection. He really showed his true skill in those last two rounds and was ferocious which I can never remember him being.


I would have liked to see McGregor change his approach during the fight, i.e. going orthodox after the 2nd round or suddenly using Karate deep stance, just to make Mayweather use more time to figure him out.



Soojooko said:


> Only because Floyd let him. If you want to believe Floyd fought Conor with maximum respect, that's your choice. I saw a master playing around and having fun with a novice. It felt to me like he carried the fight, but could have ended it *far* earlier.


Maybe. I thought McGregor certainly won the first three rounds, maybe even the fourth and thereby thought he did much better than I expected, but starting in the fourth Mayweather raised the pace and had some explosions where you could see how fast he actually is. Then I reckoned the first three were just part of the gameplan of letting McGregor using his energy. From the fifth on you could also see that Mayweather's punches were significantly harder than McGregor's. So in hindsight, Mayweather probably _was_ in control of the fight all the time.

But still, McGregor did much better than expected. And if a boxing champ decides to step into the Octagon, he has yet to prove to survive more than a round against an elite MMA fighter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe. I thought McGregor certainly won the first three rounds, maybe even the fourth and thereby thought he did much better than I expected, but starting in the fourth Mayweather raised the pace and had some explosions where you could see how fast he actually is. Then I reckoned the first three were just part of the gameplan of letting McGregor using his energy. From the fifth on you could also see that Mayweather's punches were significantly harder than McGregor's. So in hindsight, Mayweather probably _was_ in control of the fight all the time.


Thats exactly my point. Even during Conors most productive periods, it always felt to me like Floyd was in total control. After Conor hit him the first few times, I didn't see Floyd show him any respect. He fought like he didn't care if Conor hit him.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thats exactly my point. Even during Conors most productive periods, it always felt to me like Floyd was in total control. After Conor hit him the first few times, I didn't see Floyd show him any respect. He fought like he didn't care if Conor hit him.


What about the shot in the 9th where Mayweather buckles and Mauro shouts "Oh that hurt Mayweather!!" Is that not a signifiant shot?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> What about the shot in the 9th where Mayweather buckles and Mauro shouts "Oh that hurt Mayweather!!" Is that not a signifiant shot?


Wasn't that below the belt?

The uppercut was a good shot though, I'll give him that one.

Had a chuckle at this.

https://www.facebook.com/motograter/videos/1404224089662075/


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> What about the shot in the 9th where Mayweather buckles and Mauro shouts "Oh that hurt Mayweather!!" Is that not a signifiant shot?


The first moment I thought "Yey, maybe that's the lucky shot McGregor needs! He's already breathing heavily and it might be the last moment he could pull off something." A second later I thought "Ah, fúck, Mayweather just pulls one of the oldest boxing tricks - he is playing opossum to make McGregor punch himself out." and by the end of the round McGregor was wobbly on his legs because of exhaustion.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> The first moment I thought "Yey, maybe that's the lucky shot McGregor needs! He's already breathing heavily and it might be the last moment he could pull off something." A second later I thought "Ah, fúck, Mayweather just pulls one of the oldest boxing tricks - he is playing opossum to make McGregor punch himself out." and by the end of the round McGregor was wobbly on his legs because of exhaustion.


Oh Voiceless I truly wish I had your telekinesis powers! :laugh:

On your other point about it being stopped if it was an MMA fight, don't be daft man. Your basically saying MMA fights get stopped when a guy gets rocked and that ain't true.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I mean sure Floyd was in control probably for the most part, but the fact that he had to implement such a gameplan to tire Conor out obviously means that he respects his skills and doesn't want to really risk it with a fresh Conor. And he most certainly didn't meant to take the clean shots that he did take.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> What about the shot in the 9th where Mayweather buckles and Mauro shouts "Oh that hurt Mayweather!!" Is that not a signifiant shot?


Obviously not... because if it was, it would have had a significant effect on Mayweather... which it didn't... at all.

Im sticking with my view. Mayweather was happy to put himself in positions where Conor could hit him cleanly, because he had already tasted Conors cleanest shots and gobbled them up like they were nothing.

This isnt some anti-Conor bullshit. Anybody who frequents this place knows I love the man. Hes given me more enjoyment than just about any other sportsman I can think of. It was painful to see one of my favourites made to look so in-effective.

Having said that, Im confident his next MMA opponent is going to get crushed.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Obviously not... because if it was, it would have had a significant effect on Mayweather... which it didn't... at all.
> 
> Im sticking with my view. Mayweather was happy to put himself in positions where Conor could hit him cleanly, because he had already tasted Conors cleanest shots and gobbled them up like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically, if Conor would have the gas tank to keep up his first three round pace throughout the whole fight, you think it'd be competitive, or Floyd would adjust/have a different gameplan and still manhandle him however he wants to?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Obviously not... because if it was, it would have had a significant effect on Mayweather... which it didn't... at all.
> 
> Im sticking with my view. Mayweather was happy to put himself in positions where Conor could hit him cleanly, because he had already tasted Conors cleanest shots and gobbled them up like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


Well when it hit he buckled a bit, and then he spun around 90 degrees. Then the ref broke them up. So for me it had an effect. But then Conor unloaded 9 or 10 full powered shots that Floyd rolled and bolloxed himself for the rest of the round. Floyd with his far superior cardio recovered fast and then took control of the round. 

I don't see why your underestimating Conors power so much. He had KO'd people left and right, and just because its boxing it doesn't mean he is suddenly not powerful. He might not be as powerful as a top boxer but he is still damn powerful. He was flooring Nate Diaz multiple times who has a great chin and is durable as f***. He's also 20 pounds heavier on the night and only 10 ounce gloves. The shots would hurt for sure. He slammed Floyd body plenty of times, those shots can't be disregarded as nothing. I've never done any MMA but I've done boxing, and boxed rounds with body shots only. They hurt like f*** if you get caught. If Conor McGregor hits you full power with a clean body shot on a man 20 pounds lighter damn straight its gona hurt and take the wind out of you for a second, TBE or no TBE. 

Another question is, you saw the straight left he landed on Pauli. Who is retired two months and a two belt world champion. Do you really think after seeing that and all the other KO's in Conor's career, Floyd would think this guy can just hit me whenever he wants, and I'll be fine. I'll just take all his best shots and take him out whenever I want? Your elevating him to some sort of infallible superhuman that can't be hurt, and relegating Conor to a man with no power who can't throw a punch.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Oh Voiceless I truly wish I had your telekinesis powers! :laugh:


I realized after Mayweather's initial crouching he actually didn't seem to be phased at all even after McGregor rained a barrage of punches on him. Mayweather looked fresh like at the beginning of round 1 and McGregor was gasping heavily for air and looked slightly wobbly.



> On your other point about it being stopped if it was an MMA fight, don't be daft man. Your basically saying MMA fights get stopped when a guy gets rocked and that ain't true.


Rocked, no - but rocked and not defending themselves intelligently, yes it also would have been stopped in MMA. The only difference was that the referee didn't shout at McGregor to defend himself like they usually would do in MMA. But the stoppage itself was the same (except if your name is Maldonado or Weidman when fighting Rockhold). That's what a *T*KO is.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I realized after Mayweather's initial crouching he actually didn't seem to be phased at all even after McGregor rained a barrage of punches on him. Mayweather looked fresh like at the beginning of round 1 and McGregor was gasping heavily for air and looked slightly wobbly.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocked, no - but rocked and not defending themselves intelligently, yes it also would have been stopped in MMA. The only difference was that the referee didn't shout at McGregor to defend himself like they usually would do in MMA. But the stoppage itself was the same (except if your name is Maldonado or Weidman when fighting Rockhold). That's what a *T*KO is.


Is bobbing and weaving and trying to make space for yourself not intelligently defending yourself? He was getting hit with some clean shots but he was not out of it. I've never in 20 years seen a stoppage like that in MMA for a guy still able to slip every second shot.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I will say it was probably a good stoppage because its boxing, and too many people are dying in boxing, so the ref had a duty of care. And the ref is probably thinking Conor is not a boxer is being more careful then usual, as system mentioned it was an exhibition match not a title fight. But in an MMA fight no way.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

It was a stupid fake fight and the fact that you guys are still discussing it is humorous.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Well when it hit he buckled a bit, and then he spun around 90 degrees. Then the ref broke them up. So for me it had an effect. But then Conor unloaded 9 or 10 full powered shots that Floyd rolled and bolloxed himself for the rest of the round. Floyd with his far superior cardio recovered fast and then took control of the round.
> 
> I don't see why your underestimating Conors power so much. He had KO'd people left and right, and just because its boxing it doesn't mean he is suddenly not powerful. He might not be as powerful as a top boxer but he is still damn powerful. He was flooring Nate Diaz multiple times who has a great chin and is durable as f***. He's also 20 pounds heavier on the night and only 10 ounce gloves. The shots would hurt for sure. He slammed Floyd body plenty of times, those shots can't be disregarded as nothing. I've never done any MMA but I've done boxing, and boxed rounds with body shots only. They hurt like f*** if you get caught. If Conor McGregor hits you full power with a clean body shot on a man 20 pounds lighter damn straight its gona hurt and take the wind out of you for a second, TBE or no TBE.
> 
> Another question is, you saw the straight left he landed on Pauli. Who is retired two months and a two belt world champion. Do you really think after seeing that and all the other KO's in Conor's career, Floyd would think this guy can just hit me whenever he wants, and I'll be fine. I'll just take all his best shots and take him out whenever I want? Your elevating him to some sort of infallible superhuman that can't be hurt, and relegating Conor to a man with no power who can't throw a punch.


To quote Mayweather:-



> “As far as his punching power – he’s solid. Obviously, it wasn’t the type of power to say, ‘I can’t come forward.’ Because if it were that type of power, I wouldn’t have come forward.”


Which is exactly how I saw it. Mayweather had no respect for Conors power and was willing to fight aggressively and eat more shots then he usually does. Theres a reason why Floyd fought in a very un-Floyd way. He didn't come forward "for the fans". He came forward because for the first time in years he was fighting somebody that he was willing to eat shots from.

Of course Conor hits hard in MMA. I know that. Its what makes the whole thing so disappointing for me - that one of the hardest hitters in MMA ( and my favourite fighter ) could do so little to Mayweather. It was not an enjoyable experience for me personally.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> To quote Mayweather:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is when did Floyd start to come forward? Not until the later rounds. 

For me he adopted the strategy we've seen in almost every hollywood boxing film ever made and even in the Rumble in the Jungle. Bigger stronger guy dominates earlier rounds, blasts away all his power, and in the later rounds when the shots are not as hard anymore, smaller guy walks forward into the shots and then knocks the bigger guy out who is gassed. Actually its in every boxing film I can ever remember!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Of course Conor hits hard in MMA. I know that. Its what makes the whole thing so disappointing for me - that one of the hardest hitters in MMA ( and my favourite fighter ) could do so little to Mayweather. It was not an enjoyable experience for me personally.


I think he's a hard hitter but not one of the hardest. What makes his left so good, especially recently is the speed and accuracy that he throws it, the Alvarez fight is a good example because I don't think Eddie even saw the punches coming in.

Remember that Mayweather has never even been knocked down - at least not properly, he took a knee because he damaged his hand once and another time his hand grazed the canvas. Mayweather has fought the best and has fought way heavy hitters than McGregor. McGregor was weighed an measured and in the end Floyd knew he was unlikely to be knocked out by McGregor.

Pauli Malignaggi tried to tell people, but he was dismissed as being salty by the MMA community. He said Conor gasses in the mid rounds and although he has decent power he fancies himself as big puncher, he is not.

I personally thought McGregor did very well, and I held my breath when that uppercut landed. He showed some good skills but it was master v novice.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Spite said:


> I think he's a hard hitter but not one of the hardest. What makes his left so good, especially recently is the speed and accuracy that he throws it, the Alvarez fight is a good example because I don't think Eddie even saw the punches coming .


He also does the most damage when he is countering. Aldo KO, and the Eddie fight knock downs were counters with them coming in. In the first Diaz fight, Conor was coming forward, so wasn't really able to hurt Nate and punched himself out. In the second fight he understood his mistake, and if you remember, the knockdowns in the Nate fight were also counters after Nate came in with a punch first.

With Floyd walking down and not throwing, he's not giving up himself to counters and Conor just gasses while trying to punch Floyd, and ofcourse with Conor punching first, he gives into Floyds counter attacks.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Conor does have power, ultimately power is the amount of force a punch is thrown with.

The glove makes a difference, probably defensively more than offensively in terms of absorbing punches (fully or partially) against the glove. McGregor has poor cardio considering the level he is playing at, a part of this is down to the shots he throws, he throws big shots that sap his energy, at around round 3/4/5 Conor was reduced to throwing pitter-patter arm punches because he was scared of gassing.

For McGregor it's a payoff between throwing the big punches that will sap his energy versus if his opponent can take them and stay in the fight. In Boxing the top guys are going to make less mistakes and not give him the clean punch he's looking for, in MMA you can't rely on the glove, that said durable guys with good chins like Nate Diaz can outlast him so long as they stay away form the biggest shots.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> The thing is when did Floyd start to come forward? Not until the later rounds.
> 
> For me he adopted the strategy we've seen in almost every hollywood boxing film ever made and even in the Rumble in the Jungle. Bigger stronger guy dominates earlier rounds, blasts away all his power, and in the later rounds when the shots are not as hard anymore, smaller guy walks forward into the shots and then knocks the bigger guy out who is gassed. Actually its in every boxing film I can ever remember!


He didn't come forward, but he was far less mobile, and more happy to take Conor's shots on his gloves


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He didn't come forward, but he was far less mobile, and more happy to take Conor's shots on his gloves


Quiet you! :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Conor does have power, ultimately power is the amount of force a punch is thrown with.
> 
> The glove makes a difference, probably defensively more than offensively in terms of absorbing punches (fully or partially) against the glove.


They do make a difference, mostly in that the smaller gloves not only get through to the target easier, they also force you to land better shots, when you land with an mma glove, you are usually getting the knuckle part of the glove on target, or you are missing, Boxing gloves and get partial connection, cuffing shots, etc, easier to land on target (minus defense) harder to land clean knockout blows.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not to mention you get more head trauma with a boxing glove because there are less clean knockouts with boxing. That results in longer matches with more head trauma which inflicts more long term damage for fighters over time. In MMA a clean hit translates to a clean knockout depending on one's tolerance which means less sustained head trauma.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Not to mention you get more head trauma with a boxing glove because there are less clean knockouts with boxing. That results in longer matches with more head trauma which inflicts more long term damage for fighters over time. In MMA a clean hit translates to a clean knockout depending on one's tolerance which means less sustained head trauma.


You might be right, I don't know the science behind this to be sure but it just feels wrong doesn't it?

I used to box at a local boxing club when is was 13-14 and during sparring you absorb alot of punches. As an adult I have been sucker punch KO'd on a night out, now obviously you cannot fairly equate kids boxing with a grown man getting a free punch on you but it just seems that a concussive KO has to be worse for your brain. I had memory loss and headaches in the days immediately after being punched, about 6 months later I actually had a seizure, I'm not convinced this is related to the punch but it is something I've always wondered.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> You might be right, I don't know the science behind this to be sure but it just feels wrong doesn't it?
> 
> I used to box at a local boxing club when is was 13-14 and during sparring you absorb alot of punches. As an adult I have been sucker punch KO'd on a night out, now obviously you cannot fairly equate kids boxing with a grown man getting a free punch on you but it just seems that a concussive KO has to be worse for your brain. I had memory loss and headaches in the days immediately after being punched, about 6 months later I actually had a seizure, I'm not convinced this is related to the punch but it is something I've always wondered.


Long term vs short term damage, a ko will give you that short term damage, like DC talking to Ariel after his KO loss to Jones was kinda scary, but a whole lot better than losing your mind at 60 like the majority of guys who boxed for 15 years plus.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah short term if someone is rocked they are not in their right mind but it is a short term problem. Long term trauma from repeated shots is a problem though as you can see from guys like Gary Goodridge and Muhammed Ali. And if you make the argument that Gary was in MMA remember that he took several beatings towards the end of his career and fought long after he should've stopped.


----------

